# Need help with insurance question



## dragonfly070 (Oct 10, 2016)

I am a new driver, talking to my insurance company (Gieco) about commercial insurance since I have not driven yet not sure I will like it so I asked about canceling the policy they said I could do that but needed a letter or e-mail from Uber that I was no longer a driver. I have checked everywhere even went to our in town office no one can tell me if it even possible to get this document. Also how to deactivate your account. I don't want to commit to something that I don't have an answer on how to do what the insurance comany wants. Anyone have any suggestions


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Sign on to your Uber account, see what it states. If deactivated, take a screen shot, and print it out.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

dragonfly070 said:


> I am a new driver, talking to my insurance company (Gieco) about commercial insurance since I have not driven yet not sure I will like it so I asked about canceling the policy they said I could do that but needed a letter or e-mail from Uber that I was no longer a driver. I have checked everywhere even went to our in town office no one can tell me if it even possible to get this document. Also how to deactivate your account. I don't want to commit to something that I don't have an answer on how to do what the insurance comany wants. Anyone have any suggestions


You can also write a statement that you no longer use the vehicle for commercial use and have it notarized. Make sure to be very specific and describe the listed vehicle. Don't just write "I don't drive for Uber anymore".


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You can also write a statement that you no longer use the vehicle for commercial use and _*have it notarized*_.


Thank you!


----------

